# JPG in Vektor-Datei umwandeln?



## FruchtSaft (20. November 2003)

Hi,

ich wüsste sehr gerne, wie ich eine JPG-Datei in eine Vektor-Datei umwandeln kann. Kann mir vielleicht jemand helfen? Wäre sehr nett, wenn mir Jemand weiterhelfen könnte...

Danke im Vorraus,

Gruß Fruchtsaft


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (20. November 2003)

Also entweder in einem Vektorprogramm alles nachzeichnen. Oder den Adobe Streamline kaufen, das ist ein Programm, der aus Grafiken Vektoren baut. Ich glaube, auf der Adobe-Homepage dürfte es sogar eine Trialversion geben.


----------



## Beppone (20. November 2003)

Hi Fruchtsaft,

schliesse mich an, Streamline ist klasse, damit geht soetwas. Ein anderer Weg wäre die Vektorisier-Funktion von Freehand etc.
Die Ergebnisse fallen besser aus, wenn Du vorher in zB Photoshop die Anzahl der Farben reduzierst.

Bep


----------



## FruchtSaft (21. November 2003)

ok, ich bedanke mich!


----------



## Fey (22. November 2003)

Hi Fruchtsaft,

ich habe in diesem Thread schon mal beschrieben, wie ich die Sache angehe. Vielleicht hilft es dir ja weiter.

Klick hier! 

Ein schönes Wochenende,
Melanie


----------



## FruchtSaft (23. November 2003)

Danke Fey aber leider hat mir das nicht sehr weitergeholfen. Ich hab gestern mit meinem "Kunden" gesprochen und dieser hat mir empfohlen das mit CorelDraw zu machen, da er damit auch arbeitet. Weiss vielleicht jemand mit welchem Format ich die Bilder in CorelDraw importieren kann? EIgentlich sind es BMP-Datein aber dieses Format kann ich mit CorelDraw nicht öffnen. Und wie kann das Bild dann zu einem Vektoren-Bild/Datei umwandeln?

So far ....  

Danke schonmal.


----------



## Fey (23. November 2003)

Hi,

was sind des das für Bilder, die du vektorisieren sollst? Was für Motive und für welchen Zweck?

Mit dem Corel-Problem kann ich dir leider auch nicht weiterhelfen, da ich mit dem Ding nicht arbeite *schüttel* Jedesmal, wenn ich es an der Arbeit öffnen muss, weil wieder was im Corel-Format abgeliefert wurde, kriege ich das kalte Grausen. Allerdings sollte dieses Programm auch so Dateiformate wie z. B. EPS öffnen können. Ich würde es mit dem Programm deiner Wahl machen und dann in einem Format abspeichern, das mit Corel zu öffnen ist. Oder willst du dich extra wegen einem Kunden komplett in ein neues Programm einarbeiten?

Gruß,
Fey


----------



## FruchtSaft (25. November 2003)

Danke, hat sich erledigt!  

Trotzdem nochmals !


----------

